# phpbb 404 error



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I keep getting error 404 while trying to install phpbb? I can go to the directory where the file is located but I still get the error  
I have installed and setup MySQL created the datatbase, set the privileges etc.etc. the forum folder is on my default web site http://www.akaarizona.com/forum/phpBB2/install/install.php 
But still no way get to the Welcome to phpBB2 Installation page very


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

1st: This message should be posted at www.phpbb.com/phpBB 

2nd: Its recommended not to have your phpBB2 in two different directories. Like how you have it in the forum/phpBB2 directory 

3rd: What version are you trying to install?

4th: You have unneeded files in that directory ::

```
Sunday, February 27, 2005  8:30 PM          169 index.htm
    Sunday, February 27, 2005  8:30 PM        34821 install.php
       Friday, March 11, 2005  3:52 PM        <dir> schemas
       Sunday, March 13, 2005  6:55 AM        35853 testinstall.php
    Sunday, February 27, 2005  8:30 PM        39119 update_to_latest.php
    Sunday, February 27, 2005  8:30 PM        57398 upgrade.php
```
mmm... Not good. I suggest deleting the phpBB2 directory fully and same with the forum directory.

Then, download phpBB 2.0.13 from www.phpbb.com and reupload the full phpBB2 directory from unzip to your host. Then try to install it again.

Also, I should not be able to go www.akaarizona.com/forum/phpBB2/ and view all files and directories. It should either take me to the install page if you have not installed yet or if you have installed it should take me to the index.php page.

Also, if you need help, I am willing to install the phpBB2 for you. I am very good with phpBB and I help out a lot at there support forums.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

how can I get you help me install or install for me ? .............................


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

Yes I will install it for you. Do you mind a small fee? 

Anyways ... I need the following information 
FTP Host Address:
FTP Username : 
FTP Password :

Host Control Panel Address:
Username :
Password:

MySQL Database Username:
Password:

phpMyAdmin Address:
Username:
Password:

Send me that information through PM and I will get it done ASAP!


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I do not mind a fee. However, this forum is for our online ministry www.ihim.us and our funding very limited.


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

Its a low cost. No more then 10 dollars for a phpBB2 Installation with Easymod, Country Flags Mod installed also!


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I have managed to change the chmod to 777 now I get "No input file specified"


----------

